# Conseils Ipads



## cromwar (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour a tous, je suis en train de réfléchir pour acquérir un Ipad, mais beaucoups de questions se posent 
Donc voici mes questions :
Tout d'abord j'hésite entre l'Ipad 2 et 3, lequel choisir ? Vous me direz bien le 3 biensur mais en vaut -il vraiment la peine ?
Ensuite, j'aimerais savoir autre chose , je possède un iphone 4 et je voulais savoir si on peu insérer une carte sim dans un Ipad et ainsi profiter des SMS donc du forfait a la base qui est sur mon Iphone ?
La qualité entre le 2 et le 3 est-elle vraiment importante ?
De plus, quelle taille en matiere de giga faudrait-il opter ? Plutot entre les deux sois 32 Giga ?.
Merci a tous pour vos réponses ( Ps : j'ai deja effectuer une recherche sur l'ensemble du forum, j'ai peut etre mal cherché )


----------



## nifex (15 Juillet 2012)

Sur le modèle 3g tu peux mettre un simmais pas de sms, seulement pour internet.

Pour la capacité ca tu es le seul a savoir se dont tu as besoin. Si il faut te repondre autrement c'est tout simplement 64 go 

La grosse différence entre le 2 et le 3 c'est l'écran retina qui est nettement meilleur. Vas dans un magasin et compares es 2. Perso j'ai le 2 et je ne le changerai pas pour le 3...


----------



## cromwar (15 Juillet 2012)

Mais si je met ma sim dans un Ipad 3g, cela use ma capacité de mon forfait sois 500 mo ?


----------



## AppleLov (16 Juillet 2012)

Si tu es prêt à mettre 150&#8364; de plus, prends le 3 sans hésiter, car il a de meilleures performances et sera complet avec iOS 6. Au niveau de la carte sim, ta puce d'iphone risque de ne pas être reconnue par l'ipad car ce n'est pas un forfait tablettes. Pour le stockage, si tu as un ordinateur en plus de l'ipad, pas besoin de 64 go, mais tu peux toujours prendre 32, car les films remplissent vite et on a tendance à plus regarder de films sur l'ipad que sur l'iPhone. Si tu peux au niveau budget, tu pourras toujours prendre le WIFI+3G/CELLULAIRE, car il a une puce Gps intégrée, un plus. Tu peux comme ça acheter seulement des recharges à la carte pour quand tu en as besoin (avant de partir en voyage par ex)


----------



## Tosay (18 Juillet 2012)

cromwar a dit:


> Bonjour a tous, je suis en train de réfléchir pour acquérir un Ipad, mais beaucoups de questions se posent
> Donc voici mes questions :
> Tout d'abord j'hésite entre l'Ipad 2 et 3, lequel choisir ? Vous me direz bien le 3 biensur mais en vaut -il vraiment la peine ?
> Ensuite, j'aimerais savoir autre chose , je possède un iphone 4 et je voulais savoir si on peu insérer une carte sim dans un Ipad et ainsi profiter des SMS donc du forfait a la base qui est sur mon Iphone ?
> ...



Bonjour

Pas de besoin de te prendre un Ipad *3G * Il suffit de partager ta data de ton iPhone à ton iPad en Wifi. C'est souvent compris dans le forfait de ton opérateur mais vérifie quand même (je suis chez Bouygues, je n'ai pas cette option dans mon forfait....je l'utilise quand même et je ne suis jamais en H-Forfait....va comprendre )

Pour ce qui est de la taille, tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu auras avec ton ipad (films ? musiques ? applications ?), du format des films que tu vas mettre dedans (Mkv ? Avi ?)
et du genre d'application (casual ? VRAI jeux ?)

Perso, j'ai un iPad 2 32G et j'en suis largement satisfait  autant de la capacité que de l'écran


----------



## nikomimi (19 Juillet 2012)

Je te conseil, même si pour le moment tu en as pas l'utilité de prendre direct un 32GO. Moi quand j'ai pris mon iPad je me suis dit 16 go sa suffira j'utilise même pas la moitié sur mon téléphone, et maintenant je m'en mords les doigts, parce que j'ai installer quelques jeux bien lourds et du coup j'ai plus beaucoup de place pour mettre mes vidéos. C'est souvent qu'il ne me reste que 300MO de dispo sur mon iPad et encore en me limitant, alors que c'est pas super recommander.

Donc prend toujours + que ce qu'il faut parce que tes besoins peuvent évoluer mais ton iPad lui ne pourra pas évoluer facilement comme sur un pc.


----------

